# Όχι πγια άλλα ξείδια. Προτιμείστε την νεώτερη απόλαυσι, που είνε η μπύρα Κορώνα!



## drsiebenmal (Oct 27, 2013)

Εντάξει, ο τίτλος έχει μπόλικες ανορθογραφίες και είναι ολοφάνερα φτιαχτός. Δείτε τον όμως σαν κουίζ.

Πώς θα τον ορθογραφούσατε σήμερα; Ποιο ή ποια από τα ορθογραφικά του λάθη δεν ήταν ποτέ σωστά; Ποιων από τις λέξεις που έχω χρησιμοποιήσει ήταν κάποτε σωστή και αποδεκτή η ορθογραφία τους; Και γνωρίζετε πότε άλλαξε η ορθογραφία αυτή και γιατί;


----------



## sarant (Oct 27, 2013)

Καλή προσπάθεια, μ' αρέσει πολύ, το χαλάς όμως. Το πγια δεν ήταν ποτέ αποδεκτό, έπρεπε να βάλεις "πεια" που ήταν και παραήταν. Αλλά ούτε το "προτιμείστε" ήταν ποτέ αποδεκτό, άσχετο αν ήταν πάντα συχνό. Αν θες ένα άλλο ρήμα που να μην έχει αυτό το πρόβλημα, θα πρέπει να βάλεις "Συνειθίστε". Εκτός αν σκοπός σου είναι να έχεις κι ένα-δυο που δεν ήταν ποτέ αποδεκτά, οπότε μπράβο!

Προσπαθώ να το βελτιώσω, αλλά το "όχι" και το "άλλα" αντιστέκονται. Αν πολυτονίζαμε, θα έβαζες περισπωμένη στο "που". 

Όλα τα άλλα ήταν κάποτε αποδεκτά, αλλά είναι ηράκλειο έργο να διαπιστώσεις πότε άλλαξε η ορθογραφία του καθενός -δεν υπάρχει δα και καμιά στάμπα πάνω στις λέξεις. Νεώτερη, απόλαυσι, κορώνα είναι της μεταρρύθμισης του 1976, ξείδι είναι παλιότερο, είνε προπολεμικό, μπύρα θεωρείται λάθος από το 1933 τουλάχιστον αλλά επιμένει.


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 27, 2013)

Και το «νεώτερη» επιμένει! Πλήθος τα άρθρα και οι εργασίες όπου το γράφουν αυτομάτως με -_ω_-!


----------



## nickel (Oct 27, 2013)

sarant said:


> Εκτός αν σκοπός σου είναι να έχεις κι ένα-δυο που δεν ήταν ποτέ αποδεκτά, οπότε μπράβο!


Ναι, το λέει. Ακριβώς πριν από την ερώτηση που στραμπούληξε το συντακτικό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 27, 2013)

Το "πγια" υπάρχει μία ή δύο φορές στη Βαβυλωνία, αν και θα προτιμούσα κάτι με το ανεστραμμένο ιώτα, αν υπήρχε τρόπος να το γράψω... :) Και το τελικό ν του θηλυκού άρθρου δεν είναι πια αποδεκτό σήμερα.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 27, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> θα προτιμούσα κάτι με το ανεστραμμένο ιώτα, αν υπήρχε τρόπος να το γράψω...


To U+2129 εννοείς; *℩*


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 27, 2013)

Zazula said:


> To U+2129 εννοείς; *℩*


Ναι, μερσί, στα υπόψη.


----------



## pidyo (Oct 27, 2013)

Zazula said:


> To U+2129 εννοείς; *℩*



Για την ιστορία (από την τυπογραφία μέχρι το unicode) του διαλεκτικού γιοτ, βλ. την όπως πάντα πλήρη ανάλυση του Nick Nicholas.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 27, 2013)

Ας προσθέσω, με την ευκαιρία, και ποια αφορμή με οδήγησε σε αυτό το περίεργο ερώτημα. Ήταν μια συζήτηση που ξεκίνησε από το άρθρο του καθ. Μπαμπινιώτη στο Βήμα, το 1997, όπου είχε παρουσιάσει για το ευρύ κοινό το θέμα με την απλογράφηση των ξένων λέξεων. Όπως λέει το άρθρο (του 1997, όπως είπα):

Με την καθιέρωση (το 1976) της δημοτικής και ως επίσημης γραπτής γλώσσας και τη διεύρυνση των ορθογραφικών απλουστεύσεων που παραδοσιακά είχαν επικρατήσει σε ορισμένες μορφές γραπτής χρήσης της [...] άρχισε βαθμηδόν να εφαρμόζεται όλο και περισσότερο η αρχή της απλογραφήσεως των ξενικής προελεύσεως λέξεων [...] Έτσι, όσοι είχαν ιδίως μια στενότερη επαγγελματική σχέση με τα θέματα γραφής της ελληνικής γλώσσας (εκπαιδευτικοί, διορθωτές εντύπων, δημοσιογράφοι, δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι, επιστήμονες διαφόρων επιστημών, διαφημιστές κ.ά.), για να είναι συνεπείς προς τους κανόνες ορθογραφίας των ξένων λέξεων που ορίζει η γραμματική, άρχισαν, *ιδίως τα τελευταία 10 χρόνια*, να απλογραφούν τις ξένες λέξεις. [...] (Τα εντονοπλάγια δικά μου.)

Η συζήτηση περιστράφηκε στο κατά πόσο πρέπει σήμερα, 16 χρόνια αργότερα από το πιο πάνω άρθρο, να παρουσιάζουν τα λεξικά αναλυτικά το ιστορικό της μεταβολής εκείνης ή όχι. Στο κάτω κάτω, ούτε στο λήμμα «ταξίδι» υπάρχει αναφορά ότι η παλιά ορθογραφία «ταξείδι» καταργήθηκε με επίσημη απόφαση πριν από 70 χρόνια, ούτε θα βρούμε σε γενικά λεξικά ορθογραφικές αλλαγές που έγιναν εδώ και π.χ. 150 χρόνια. Η σημερινή ορθογραφία είναι η μοναδική αποδεκτή σήμερα· τα άλλα, τα περισσότερα, ανήκουν στην ιστορία της γλώσσας και αποτελούν θέματα που απασχολούν συνήθως τους ειδικούς.

Με άλλα λόγια, στα πόσα χρόνια από μια οργανωμένη ορθογραφική μεταβολή πρέπει να θεωρούμε ότι έγινε πια γενικότερο κτήμα και μπορούμε απλώς να λέμε σε όποιον απορεί: «Το σωστό είναι όπως το λέει στο λεξικό και στη γραμματική. Ο τρόπος που το γράφεις έχει καταργηθεί εδώ και χρόνια.»; Στα δέκα χρόνια; Στα είκοσι; Στις δυο γενιές; Πότε, κατά τη γνώμη σας;


----------



## sarant (Oct 27, 2013)

Δεν είναι όμως τόσο απλή η χρονολόγηση. Αν είχαμε ένα λεξικό της Ακαδημίας ή έστω της σχολικής ορθογραφίας, που μάλιστα να έκανε ταχτικές επικαιροποιημένες εκδόσεις, θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε π.χ. ότι το ταξείδι υπάρχει μέχρι την έκδοση του 1938 αλλά όχι στην έκδοση του 1952. Τώρα, οι χρονολογήσεις μας κινδυνεύουν να πέσουν έξω.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 27, 2013)

Συγγνώμη, αλλά γιατί να ήταν ποτέ αποδεκτό το _πγια_; Ο ήχος είναι _πχια_ ή _πçα_, αν προτιμάτε.

Κατά τα άλλα, απλοποίηση ή μη, το _νεώτερος _ζει και βασιλεύει, το ίδιο και η _μπύρα _που είναι η ορθογραφία που χρησιμοποιούν οι περισσότερες ζυθοποιίες.


----------



## nickel (Oct 28, 2013)

#9:

Αν δώσεις αυτή την άσκηση σε μαθητές και τους πεις στο τέλος ότι το σωστό είναι «Όχι πια άλλα ξίδια. Προτιμήστε τη νεότερη απόλαυση, που είναι η μπίρα Κορόνα» και υπάρξουν εννιά μαθητές με απορίες για τους λόγους που αυτοί βλέπουν στο διαδίκτυο ή στα βιβλία της βιβλιοθήκης και τους εναλλακτικούς τύπους, θα τους εξηγήσεις γιατί θέλεις να τα γράφουν όπως πιο πάνω ή θα τους πεις «Γιατί έτσι λέει τώρα η Γραμματική»; (Δεν λέω αν θα τους πεις _πότε_ άλλαξε τι.) Θα εξηγήσεις γιατί το σωστό είναι _συνωμοσία_ και όχι _συνομωσία_; Ή θα τους πεις «Γιατί έτσι!»;


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 28, 2013)

Θα τους πω ότι θα το μάθουν όταν κάνουμε αρχαία. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 28, 2013)

nickel said:


> #9:
> 
> Αν δώσεις αυτή την άσκηση σε μαθητές και τους πεις στο τέλος ότι το σωστό είναι «Όχι πια άλλα ξίδια. Προτιμήστε τη νεότερη απόλαυση, που είναι η μπίρα Κορόνα» και υπάρξουν εννιά μαθητές με απορίες για τους λόγους που αυτοί βλέπουν στο διαδίκτυο ή στα βιβλία της βιβλιοθήκης και τους εναλλακτικούς τύπους, θα τους εξηγήσεις γιατί θέλεις να τα γράφουν όπως πιο πάνω ή θα τους πεις «Γιατί έτσι λέει τώρα η Γραμματική»; (Δεν λέω αν θα τους πεις _πότε_ άλλαξε τι.) Θα εξηγήσεις γιατί το σωστό είναι _συνωμοσία_ και όχι _συνομωσία_; Ή θα τους πεις «Γιατί έτσι!»;


Αν ρωτήσουν, φυσικά και θα τους πω. Και αν δεν ρωτήσουν, και πάλι θα τους δείξω το λάθος και θα τους το εξηγήσω. Το θέμα μου δεν ήταν αυτό. Η συζήτηση περιστράφηκε γύρω από το αν πρέπει στα _λεξικά_ να αναγράφεται π.χ. στο λήμμα _ξίδι_ κάποια ένδειξη του τύπου «νέα γραφή», Όπως π.χ. θα μπορούσε να αναφέρεται στα λεξικά η συνομωσία ως «εσφαλμένη γραφή» του σωστού συνωμοσία; Αν ναι, ως πότε και με ποιον τρόπο;

Για να το πω και αλλιώς: Είναι άλλη κατηγορία ορθογραφικού λάθους το «νεώτερος» και η «μπύρα», άλλη το «είνε» και το «τζακίζω», άλλη η «συνομωσία» και άλλη ο «σπάγκος» και το «τρένο» «τραίνο»;


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 28, 2013)

Το αντίστροφο θα έπρεπε να αναγράφεται: "παλιότερη γραφή τάδε και δείνα", όπως κάνει π.χ. το OED.

Κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη, τα λεξικά πρέπει να αποφεύγουν την διδακτική υπόδειξη λανθασμένων ορθογραφιών είτε στο σώμα του λήμματος είτε σε παράρτημα είτε σε παράπλευρο σημείωμα. Το ότι παρέχεται η ορθή γραφή της λέξης από την ίδια την ύπαρξη του λήμματος είναι νομίζω αρκετό. Δεν είναι δουλειά του λεξικού να κάνει μαθήματα, πιστεύω. Τούτο το πράγμα με ενοχλεί στο ΕΛΝΕΓ. Εξάλλου, η ύπαρξη και μόνο της αναφοράς στην λανθασμένη ορθογραφία είναι αρκετή για να μπερδέψει τον αναγνώστη και να θυμάται μετά ότι το είδε στο λεξικό, άσχετα αν υποδεικνυόταν ως εσφαλμένη γραφή (memory is a bitch).

Εκτός βέβαια και αν το λάθος πρόκειται για ιστορικό, δηλαδή ήταν κάποτε αποδεκτό. Π.χ. σήμερα γράφουμε πλημμύρα, αν και τα λεξικά μάς υπενθυμίζουν ότι πρόκειται για λανθασμένη γραφή από ιστορικό λάθος. Αν αύριο αλλάξει η ορθογραφία, θα ήταν σκόπιμο να αναφέρεται ότι υπήρξε η στάνταρ γραφή για δυο χιλιετίες και ότι προέκυψε από το τάδε λάθος.

Οι ορθογραφικές απλοποιήσεις συνήθως σημειώνονονται στα λεξικά, στο σημείο που δίνουν την ετυμολογική σειρά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 28, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Οι ορθογραφικές απλοποιήσεις συνήθως σημειώνονονται στα λεξικά, στο σημείο που δίνουν την ετυμολογική σειρά.


Και αν πρόκειται για απλοποίηση της γραφής ξένων λέξεων; Τόσο αυτών που έχουν μπει στο κλιτικό σύστημα (π.χ. τρένο, κορόνα) όσο και αυτών που φωνάζουν ακόμη την προέλευσή τους, π.χ. σαντιγί, τρόλεϊ;


----------



## sarant (Oct 28, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και αν πρόκειται για απλοποίηση της γραφής ξένων λέξεων; Τόσο αυτών που έχουν μπει στο κλιτικό σύστημα (π.χ. τρένο, κορόνα) όσο και αυτών που φωνάζουν ακόμη την προέλευσή τους, π.χ. σαντιγί, τρόλεϊ;



Στο ορθογραφικό του λεξικό ο Μπαμπινιώτης γράφει σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις την παλιότερη γραφή, αλλά όχι συστηματικά. Μεγαλείτερος και συνειθίζω, ας πούμε, δεν έχω δει να επισημαίνει. Πάντως είναι ωραίο ερώτημα αυτό που βάζει ο Δόχτορας:
_Για να το πω και αλλιώς: Είναι άλλη κατηγορία ορθογραφικού λάθους το «νεώτερος» και η «μπύρα», άλλη το «είνε» και το «τζακίζω», άλλη η «συνομωσία» και άλλη ο «σπάγκος» και το «τρένο»;_
αν και πρέπει να διορθώσει το τελευταίο, διότι το παραδεκτό σήμερα είναι "τρένο", ενώ με τον σπάγ*ο πέφτουμε σε περίπτωση διχογνωμίας Μπαμπινιώτη-Τριανταφυλλίδη (σπάγγο το ΛΚΝ). 
Εγώ όλα θα τα διόρθωνα αλλά μπορεί μέσα στο μυαλό μου να έβαζα σε μια κατηγορία χωριστή περιπτώσεις όπως νεώτερος, μπύρα, τραίνο (εμμονή της παλιότερης ορθογραφίας), και σε άλλη κάποια που πάντοτε ήταν λαθεμένα όπως η "συνομωσία".


----------



## Earion (Oct 28, 2013)

Αρπάζομαι από το *νεώτερος για να σας θυμίσω κάτι που είχα υποστηρίξει παλαιότερα εδώ:



Earion said:


> Η ενοποίηση είναι περισσότερο επείγουσα και για έναν ακόμη λόγο. Αντιλαμβάνομαι τον τελευταίο καιρό ότι η νε*ω*τερικότητα ασκεί υποσυνείδητη *έλξη* στην έκφραση _Νεότεροι Χρόνοι_ και από εκεί ποιος ξέρει πού θα καταλήξει, ίσως σε πλήρη παλινόρθωση του νε*ώ*τερος, -η, -ο.
> 
> Σας δίνω τυχαία δείγματα από τίτλους βιβλίων:
> 
> ...



... και το οποίο βλέπω δυστυχώς να εξαπλώνεται (Δεν χρειάζονται πολλές παραπομπές στον Γκούγκλη, αρκούν αυτές:
Ο απόλυτως άρχων και νεώτερος ρέκοντμαν της F1, Νεώτερος απολογισμός αυξάνει τα θύματα της έκρηξης στον Λίβανο, Καραμανλής ο νεώτερος εναντίον όλων).


----------



## nickel (Oct 28, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Για να το πω και αλλιώς: Είναι άλλη κατηγορία ορθογραφικού λάθους το «νεώτερος» και η «μπύρα», άλλη το «είνε» και το «τζακίζω», άλλη η «συνομωσία» και άλλη ο «σπάγκος» και το «τρένο» «τραίνο»;



Καλημέρα κι εδώ. Εγώ θα επανέλθω σ' αυτό που απάντησε κι ο συνονόματος. Ναι, είναι διαφορετικού είδους λάθη* και διορθώνονται όσα θα είναι καλό να διορθωθούν με διαφορετικούς τρόπους και με διαφορετικές εξηγήσεις. Το πόσες εξηγήσεις δίνουν τα λεξικά εξαρτάται από τους στόχους τους και το μέγεθός τους. 

* Υποθέτω, αλλά είναι μόνο υπόθεση, ότι είναι περισσότεροι οι εξηντάρηδες που γράφουν _τραίνο_ από τους εικοσάρηδες.


----------



## VGNFZ31M (Nov 4, 2013)

Γεια σας, φίλοι! Με έφερε για άλλη μια φορά κοντά σας, η αναζήτησή μου για τη σωστή πλέον ορθογραφία του νεότερος / νεώτερος, έπειτα από ανακοίνωση της Κοσμητείας της Φιλοσοφικής που μου χτύπησε πολύ άσχημα στο μάτι και στην καρδιά ακόμα! Επειδή δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω την εμμονή κάποιων να γράφουν με την "παλιά" ορθογραφία, και ειδικά σε τέτοιες ανακοινώσεις που θα τις δουν νέα παιδιά! Θεωρώ ότι κάτι τέτοιο γίνεται "πχια" (χεχε) σκόπιμα, για να δείξουν... τι; Το "κύρος" τους; Τις "γνώσεις" τους; Τη δεινοσαυρίασή τους (νεολογισμός... δικός μου! λολ), να μην πω τίποτα χειρότερο...! Πραγματικά με εκνεύρισε αφάνταστα αυτή η ανακοίνωση έτσι όπως ήταν γραμμένη και με έκανε να αναρωτιέμαι κιόλας αν είμαι λάθος που γράφω "νεότερο". Ντροπή και αίσχος! Συγχωρέστε μου τον εκνευρισμό, είμαι και λίγο θυμωμένη με την κατάσταση στη Φιλοσοφική αυτό τον καιρό γενικότερα... :/

_Ανακοίνωση 3/11/2013

Η Κοσμητεία θα ήθελε να σας ενημερώσει ότι η κατάσταση παραμένει αμετάβλητη. Ως εκ τούτου, ισχύουν οι προηγούμενες ανακοινώσεις που έχουν αναρτηθεί στην παρούσα ιστοσελίδα.

Παρακαλούμε να ελέγχετε συχνά τις επίσημες ιστοσελίδες του Πανεπιστημίου για ό,τι *νεώτερο*._


http://www.enl.uoa.gr/proboli-newn/anakoinwsh-ths-kosmhteias-ths-filosofikhs-ekpa-3-11-13.html


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 4, 2013)

Η εμμονή σε παλιές ορθογραφίες είναι αναμενόμενη σε μια χώρα που όλες οι πόρτες γράφουν _έλξατε/ωθήσατε_, στο ασανσέρ γράφει _ανελκυστήρ_, μέσα γράφει _πιέσατε το κομβίον_ και κάτω από το σήμα με το μπαρμπαδέλι που κατεβαίνει τα σκαλιά γράφει _κλιμακοστάσιο_. Θα τολμούσα να υποθέσω ότι είναι ελληνική πρωτοτυπία, αλλά βέβαια ποτέ δεν ξέρεις. Πάντως στην Αγγλία δεν θυμάμαι τίποτα πινακίδες σε σαιξπηρικά αγγλικά.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 4, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Πάντως στην Αγγλία δεν θυμάμαι τίποτα πινακίδες σε σαιξπηρικά αγγλικά.


Αυτό συμβαίνει επειδή στην Αγγλία δεν υπήρχε ποτέ γλωσσικό ζήτημα.


----------



## SBE (Nov 4, 2013)

Στη Γερμανία φαντάζομαι δεν κάψανε όλα τα βιβλία που είχαν τυπωθεί πριν την ορθογραφική αλλαγή του '96 κι αν θυμάμαι καλά το '98 το ανώτατο δικαστήριο της χώρας δικαίωσε όσους δεν άλλαξαν ορθογραφία (δηλαδή θεώρησε ότι δεν μπορεί να υποχρεωθεί κανείς εκτός σχολείου να χρησιμοποιεί κάποια συγκεκριμένη ορθογραφία). 

Το "νεώτερος" μου φαίνεται παλιομοδίτικο, όχι ανορθόγραφο, αλλά από την άλλη ακόμα δεν έχω συνηθίσει τα αφτιά και τα αβγά και τα τρένα. Κι έχω κάποια βιβλία στο σπίτι που είνε για ταξείδια. 
Νομίζω ότι δεν χρειάζεται να βλέπουμε δόλο ή να το ρίχνουμε στη σημειολογία, απλά πρέπει να συνηθίσουμε στην ιδέα ότι για πολύ καιρό ακόμα θα βλέπουμε πολλές ορθογραφίες. Αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι θα πάψει σύντομα να ισχύει αυτό που είχε πει η φιλόλογός μου σε συμμαθητή μου που διαμαρτυρήθηκε για τον βαθμό του στην έκθεση παρόλο που "είχε καλές ιδέες". του είχε πει: γράψε πρώτα κανένα ρήμα με ωμέγα και βλέπουμε.


----------



## Earion (Nov 4, 2013)

Από αυτούς όμως που είναι εντεταλμένοι να διδάσκουν και να διαδίδουν τη νέα ορθογραφία περιμένω να κάνουν ακριβώς αυτό. Ειδάλλως (α) τι τους έχουμε, και (β) πώς θα διαδοθεί η νέα ορθογραφία, από μόνη της;


----------



## SBE (Nov 4, 2013)

Στα πανεπιστήμια δεν διδάσκεται η γλώσσα. Το πρόβλημα της ορθογραφίας είναι κατά τη γνώμη μου θέμα της πρωτοβάθμιας και δευτεροβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης. 
Ο νομπελίστας φυσικός που διώκεται γιατί γράφει τραίνο αντί για τρένο; Στην Ελλάδα όλα να τα περιμένουμε.


----------



## Earion (Nov 4, 2013)

Όχι απλώς στα πανεπιστήμια αλλά ακόμα πιο ειδικά και συγκεκριμένα στις φιλοσοφικές σχολές των πανεπιστημίων της Αθήνας και της Θεσσαλονίκης συζητούνται, αποφασίζονται, και οργανώνονται σε σύστημα, και από εκεί εκπορεύονται οι οδηγίες για τα εκάστοτε ισχύοντα στην ορθογραφία. Για να μην πω ότι οι προσωπικές προτιμήσεις μερικών καθηγητών προωθούνται και επιβάλλονται (δεν το λέω, γιατί θα με πουν υπερβολικό).


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 4, 2013)

SBE said:


> Στα πανεπιστήμια δεν διδάσκεται η γλώσσα. Το πρόβλημα της ορθογραφίας είναι κατά τη γνώμη μου θέμα της πρωτοβάθμιας και δευτεροβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης.
> Ο νομπελίστας φυσικός που διώκεται γιατί γράφει τραίνο αντί για τρένο; Στην Ελλάδα όλα να τα περιμένουμε.



Κοίτα· κι εγώ τραίνο, καμμιά και γλυτώνω γράφω, αλλά εγώ δεν είμαι άνθρωπος του λόγου ούτε το κάνω αυτό σε κείμενα που επιβάλλεται επίσημη ορθογραφία.


----------



## SBE (Nov 5, 2013)

Το ζήτημα επομένως είναι που επιβάλλεται επίσημη ορθογραφία και πόσο σοβαρά τιμωρείται η απόκλιση από αυτή (κι η ανορθογραφία γενικότερα). 
Τι ποινές θέλουμε να επιβάλλουμε σε κάποιον που σε "επίσημο" έγγραφο γράφει για τραίνα; 
Πρόστιμο; Πόσο; 50 ευρώ; 20 ευρώ; 1000 ευρώ;
Δημόσια εκτέλεση; 
Ή αρκεί η κοροιδία όσων δεν κάνουν ποτέ ορθογραφικό λάθος;

Θα πρέπει να απορρίπτονται οι αιτήσεις π.χ. επιδόματος προχωρημένης ηλικίας (αν υπήρχε τέτοιο) που συμπληρώνονται με παλιά ορθογραφία από τους παπούδες και τις γιαγιάδες που πήγαν σχολέιο πριν 60 χρόνια; 
Τα λάθη του σπελτσέκερ θα τιμωρούνται εξίσου ή όχι; 
Αν άυριο γινόταν κάποιο λάθος στο τυπογραφείο και τυπώνονταν εξώφυλλα για σχολικά βιβλία ανθροπωλογίας θα αρκούσε ένα αυτοκόλλητο με τη σωστή ορθογραφία ή μήπως θα έπρεπε να τυπωθεί ξανά το βιβλίο;

Και εν τέλει, ας ξεκολλήσουμε και λίγο από την γλωσσική δικτατορία που προσπαθεί να επιβάλλει ο καθένας στους γύρω του. Ήδη στη Λέξι υπάρχουν αρκετές δηλώσεις μελών ότι η ανορθογραφία δεν σημαίνει αμορφωσιά. Ε, κι η παλιά ορθογραφία δεν σημαίνει τίποτα. 
Αν θέλει κανένας ενοχλημένος φοιτητής να βρει κουσούρι στην ανακοίνωση του πανεπιστημίου του ας ψάξει πρώτα στο περιεχόμενο της ανακοίνωσης. Ναι, καλό θα είναι οι διοικητικές ανακοινώσεις να μην έχουν ανορθογραφίες, αλλά άμα έχουν τι θα κάνουμε; Θα τις αγνοήσουμε; Θα ζητήσουμε την απόλυση του γραμματέα; Υπάρχει σχετική νομοθεσία που προβλέπει ποινές;

Ειδικά στα πανεπιστήμια θα έπρεπε η ελευθερία του λόγου των πανεπιστημιακών να προστατέυεται, και το πως θα γράψω τα αυγά είναι μέρος αυτής της ελευθερίας.


----------



## sarant (Nov 5, 2013)

VGNFZ31M said:


> Γεια σας, φίλοι! Με έφερε για άλλη μια φορά κοντά σας, η αναζήτησή μου για τη σωστή πλέον ορθογραφία του νεότερος / νεώτερος, έπειτα από ανακοίνωση της Κοσμητείας της Φιλοσοφικής που μου χτύπησε πολύ άσχημα στο μάτι και στην καρδιά ακόμα! Επειδή δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω την εμμονή κάποιων να γράφουν με την "παλιά" ορθογραφία, και ειδικά σε τέτοιες ανακοινώσεις που θα τις δουν νέα παιδιά! Θεωρώ ότι κάτι τέτοιο γίνεται "πχια" (χεχε) σκόπιμα, για να δείξουν... τι; Το "κύρος" τους; Τις "γνώσεις" τους; Τη δεινοσαυρίασή τους (νεολογισμός... δικός μου! λολ), να μην πω τίποτα χειρότερο...! Πραγματικά με εκνεύρισε αφάνταστα αυτή η ανακοίνωση έτσι όπως ήταν γραμμένη και με έκανε να αναρωτιέμαι κιόλας αν είμαι λάθος που γράφω "νεότερο". Ντροπή και αίσχος! Συγχωρέστε μου τον εκνευρισμό, είμαι και λίγο θυμωμένη με την κατάσταση στη Φιλοσοφική αυτό τον καιρό γενικότερα... :/
> 
> _Ανακοίνωση 3/11/2013
> 
> ...



Προσωπικά νομίζω ότι η Φιλοσοφική (και όχι ο τάδε ή ο δείνα καθηγητής) οφείλει να ακολουθεί την εκάστοτε ισχύουσα ορθογραφία. Οπότε, συμφωνώ με τα αιχμηρά σου σχόλια.


----------



## Marinos (Nov 5, 2013)

Βρε παιδιά, δεν την έγραψε ο κοσμήτορας την ανακοίνωση! Λίγη κατανόηση για έναν ή μία διοικητικό/ή υπάλληλο που πήγε σχολείο με την παλιότερη ορθογραφία δεν βλάφτει. Μέσα στην αγωνία για το αν θα έχει δουλειά αύριο κιόλας, για όνομα του θεού. Στο κάτω κάτω, κι εγώ που πάντα θεωρούσα τον εαυτό μου ορθογράφο γράφω συχνά _νεώτερος_.


----------

